# Mange?



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

Last January Zio developed Demodectic Mange. He went through the treatments and by the beginning of February his skin tests came back "clear".

Well, today my husband brought to my attention some areas on Zio's neck (under his collar) where there are bare patches. Unfortunately, upon closer inspection, we also found a couple of very small round spots on the back of his neck above his collar as well.

We've made an appointment to take him in tomorrow for assessment, but are afraid that it will again be mange. We're thinking that since this occurred at almost the same time last year that perhaps it's triggered by the change in temps. (Daytime temps are only in the low 60's for the last week or so here in FL; night time down to 40s & 50s.) Or is it the fact that he's been off his "seasonal allergy medicine" since the cooler weather has arrived?

Regardless, we're wondering that if it turns out to be mange if:

1) It's possible to treat the dog effectively at home.

2) What we can supplement Zio's diet with to boost his immune system so this won't keep happening.

I know it's thankfully not a serious illness, but I'm still bummed about the possibility of this becoming an annual thing. :frown:

Thanks for the input,


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

SubMariner said:


> 2) What we can supplement Zio's diet with to boost his immune system so this won't keep happening.


What IS his diet?


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

jdatwood said:


> What IS his diet?


Zio is a very active GSP who gets approx 2 1/2 cups of Innova EVO Large Bites Turkey & Chicken per day. (More or less, depending on whether he is field trialing, hunting, etc.)

Occasionally he enjoys a carrot or apple (no real nutritional value to a dog, but helps keep his chewing activity away from non-chewable stuff like furniture :wink. For some reason he also seems to enjoy mandarins or oranges... whatever we've picked from out back & are eating at the time. <lol>

Sometimes he gets cooked meat like chicken, beef or pork added to his EVO.

During obedience training sessions he may get bits of Mother Hubbard biscuits or cooked low-sodium turkey hotdogs.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Do you always leave his collar on? If he gets wet and then the dampness gets caught under the collar all kinds of crap can grow under that collar.


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

whiteleo said:


> Do you always leave his collar on? If he gets wet and then the dampness gets caught under the collar all kinds of crap can grow under that collar.


It's interesting that you say that! 

We just got back from the Vet. Good news: NOT mange. <whew!> Bad news is it's a sort of contact dermatitis. On the inside of his neck the hair follicles were basically rubbed/scratched off in the folds of his skin. However, on the back of his neck were a couple of spots that have turned out to be a little more involved, requiring oral antibiotics for approx 2 weeks. We're also to wash the affected area 2x weekly with a peroxide shampoo that you leave on for about 10 minutes every time. I will also apply some mild hydrocortizone cream under his neck to help alleviate the itching & inflammation so he won't be scratching so much.

The Vet specifically asked if he wears his (leather) collar all the time to which we responded "yes". 

Obviously, we're thinking of two courses of action while this problem clears up and beyond:

1) Not wearing his collar in the house. This kind of risky because he's the kind of dog who will try to get out the front door any time you open it just because he's big enough to push past you if you're not very alert.

2) Getting a different type of collar. His current one is a very sturdy leather hunting one with the "safety O" that can be clipped from any angle plus it won't get caught on anything. But it's not exactly the most supple of leathers, nor the most breathable, meaning that water can and does get trapped underneath it.

Time to do some research on some new collars methinks...


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

What about a dublin collar? its made of synthetic polymers, which makes it waterproof and it doesent harbor bacteria. 

or one of these:
Other Dog Collars (FREE ID PLATES!).


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

Unosmom said:


> What about a dublin collar? its made of synthetic polymers, which makes it waterproof and it doesent harbor bacteria.
> 
> or one of these:
> Other Dog Collars (FREE ID PLATES!).


Yes, we are definitely thinking of one of those! AAMOF, Gundog Supply is one of our fav places to get stuff for Zio. :biggrin:


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

It's icky stuff, my female got the dermatitis just from wearing her collar at daycare for about 5 hrs, they forgot to take it off and she was playing in the pool last summer. They gave me some GenOne spray and it cleared it up, but those bull terriers sure do have thin skin. Good Luck!


----------



## Todd (Jan 13, 2010)

Sorry about your dog being diagnosed with dermatitus. I did some research for you, and here are some treatment methods I found. Hope this helps!

Here are the causes;

bacterial, fungal, yeast, or parasitic infection

seborrhea

food allergies or sensitivities

flea bites (flea saliva is a common allergen)

*contact with an irritating substance (As you said, probably the coller)*

metabolic and endocrine disorders

drug reactions; exposure to toxins

breed-specific predisposition

nutritional deficiencies

sunburn

cancer may give rise to excessive itching due to skin irritation

I would obviousl;y change your dog's coller to a softer material. never use flea collers. Here are some treatment options;

EVO is a great food, so I don't think this problem is irritated by nutrition reasons.

Bathe your dog once a week with high quality herbal shampoos. Oatmeal is also soothing. 

Brush your dog often with a soft, gentle brush. he could be allergic to pollen. 

Overall, just remove his collar/switch it, and implement some of these at home therapys.

Thx and I hope your dog feels better! :smile:


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

Todd said:


> Sorry about your dog being diagnosed with dermatitus. I did some research for you, and here are some treatment methods I found. Hope this helps!
> 
> Here are the causes;
> 
> ...


We've been doing a few things:

Leather collar is "gone". We invested in something more breathable. And even though it's a risk with him getting out the front door if we're not super careful, he's not wearing a collar around the house anymore. Basically, the collar goes on before he goes out & comes off when he's back in.

The fur seems to be growing back on the front of his neck nicely. The area on the back that the vet called "kind of crusty" has also cleared up. Also, I'm spot-treating another area I found with OTC hydrocortizone once a day and it also seems to be responding. Additionally, we are still using the shampoo from the vet on his neck (leave it on for 5-10 minutes) twice a week as instructed by the vet. We usually bathe him about once a week (more in the rainy season because he seems compelled to play in all the big mud holes) with a good quality chamomile shampoo. Brushing usually is done with the finer side of a curry glove, which is really good at keeping his shedding down. (Most people don't think GSPs shed, but they do!)

Thanks,


----------

